# Leroy's Landing



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Strikes again. All fish caught on pink Pautzke eggs. Fast and slow water, shallow or deep. Great day to get the dog out and enjoy the weather!



















Hit this fresh fish today!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

*BAD BAD ... lol... Slayer strikes again,,,,*


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That fresh one is the ugliest ohio steelhead I've seen this year...congrats

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

U two r funny lol good stuff 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Where is Leroy's Landing?? (don't say to google it)
(if only that dog could talk!)


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

He was sworn to secrecy before I let him go with me.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


> Hit this fresh fish today!


wow man, did you litterally watch him jump the dam at the mouth of leroys and immediatley bite your hook?

looks like your dog had a blast too


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

He was holding just downstream


----------

